# where do I find heat transfer masking tape rolls



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any know where I can find a roll of transfer tape similar to the one in this video?

http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv

I am currently using the JetDark inkjet transfer paper from Coastal and a roll of carrier sheet (UniMask), but the carrier sheet does not seem to pickup the transfer material from the backing.... the carrier sheet sticks to the backing paper more than the transfer material and even tears in some points.

I am interested in trying the masking tape like material as it seems to have a better adhesive.

thanks and let me know where I can pick up a roll.


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen it on eBay


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

amv101 said:


> Any know where I can find a roll of transfer tape similar to the one in this video?
> 
> http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about this stuff, but Conde sells the paper, so they probably have what you need too.
FOREVER™ Transfer Papers - DyeTrans.com
You may find it on their site.

Randy


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you go to the Specialty Materials website, under the ColorJet page, Specialty Materials - ColorJet, They mention an 853 Transfer Mask.... and if you check out the ColorPrint page, Specialty Materials - ColorPrint, they mention the Transfer and Seal tape....

Seems one if for solvent based ink and one is for inkjet... I am picking up both just in case.

This website seems to carry both tapes and was wondering if anyone used the tapes before...

Transfer & Seal Tape - 495-61220-1-RL

thanks...


----------

